# where do you sleep?



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is a really stupid question (no I'm not - just thought it was the thing to say in these circumstances). I am going to be in my first comp this year and I am wondering how people typically prepare fro the night's cooking. Do most of you bring a trailer or tent? Or do you simply plan on not sleeping much anyway?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2007)

Sleep next to your pit, one eye closed, the other eye watching the temps on your pit, alternate eyes, and repeat!    In other words, you're not going to get much sleep at a comp unless you've got teammates to pull shifts.

Good luck on your first comp. You're going to have a great time!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 3, 2007)

Wherever I can find to lay down for the 15 minutes of free time I plan on having.


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2007)

If you have a "team", make sure you sleep in shifts.  All you really need is a good couple of hours.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2007)

I slept in my van last year at oink because of abuse of adult beverages. Thank the good lord that wittdog is a great guy and just about beat my ass to wake me up. I highly do not recommend this method as he was pissed at me and could have blown me off, but he didn't, I lost self control of the Friday night festivities. I still feel remorse what Dave had to do to wake me up. (" HAY PIG"S GET THE F-UP ") STAY AWAY from the party folk If you don't have any team members you can trust to let you get some sleep and let you know if the pit is going nutty. I'm embarrassed still over the whole deal. IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN! My advice would be, get as much sleep till meat inspection where ever you can, then run the marathon. If it was a " see how much beer you can consume " contest, I sure would have won. That's a thing I'm not proud of. 
Sincerely, 
Pigs


----------



## Rich Decker (May 4, 2007)

I rest in a "LaFuma" type chair. We set an alarm every 1 1/2 hours and add 4 logs, this seems to maintain the coal bed.  Two thirds of the contests I've done I've been the only overnight cook. It not too hard you just have to remember it's a meat contest not a party that you cook meat at.

PS I party at a contest with the best.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

I sleep in a comfy bed in a Hotel room!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (May 4, 2007)

So does Finney.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> So does Finney.



That's why we bring you!


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2007)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> So does Finney.



Geez.... I get 2 hrs sleep.  And that's only if the wife is at the event.  Otherwise I'm at the site all night.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2007)

That party stuff is dangerous.  The first 2 times I entered my pork
I got a 6th and a 1st.  The next time, I got cocky, got way to drunk
and invited a bunch of people over Friday to party.  Me and
my teammate both passed at the same time, and sure enough
when we got up, we were way behind schedule.  Had to
use the weedburner to try to get the temps up....ended
up with tough, dry meat.  Finished 29th, and I'm surprised
we were that high...that q sucked.

So for the next event, we buckled down and got serious
and came in second.  Not to say we didn't help Miller Brewing
Company's stock, but we kept it under control.  And you know what,
we still had a blast.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 4, 2007)

I have a cot that I set up with a nice cozy sleeping bag.  I am lucky to have a team mate that we take shifts watching the cooker.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 4, 2007)

I havent been to a comp yet that it was too hot to sleep.  The ones we have done are boarderline freezing at night.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I havent been to a comp yet that it was too hot to sleep.  The ones we have done are boarderline freezing at night.



How in the hell do you get cold while spooning with Gary?  :damnfunny


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 4, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Sorry, guess I should have been more specific.  We would like to start or try a comp locally for the first attempt.  The closest one for us would be at Boone Hall Plantation, Mt Pleasant, SC (Charleston area). Seeing on this site that it will be held in late June possibly. Late June would make it a very hot and sticky occasion around these parts night or day.


I believe it was moved to sometime in September, but you will have to verify that. I believe there was a post recently that mentioned the new date. Found it,


			
				BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> I saw on the Boonehall Plantation website today that this cookoff has been scheduled for September 1-2, which is Saturday and Sunday. There are no details except that, It looks like the webpage has been totally reworked, and updates are occuring daily.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":26nlp3bs]I havent been to a comp yet that it was too hot to sleep.  The ones we have done are boarderline freezing at night.



How in the hell do you get cold while spooning with Gary?  :damnfunny[/quote:26nlp3bs]

You realy need help. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":20878ki2][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":20878ki2]I havent been to a comp yet that it was too hot to sleep.  The ones we have done are boarderline freezing at night.



How in the hell do you get cold while spooning with Gary?  :damnfunny[/quote:20878ki2]

You realy need help. :roll:[/quote:20878ki2]

I would bust your tiny marbles if I didn't love you!!!   [smilie=a_smitten.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 5, 2007)

Think I'm going to be sick............. Too late. :roll:


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Kind of reviving an old string, but do any teams have a travel trailer that they are permitted to set up at the event???


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 21, 2007)

Well first step in comp cooking is to snag yourself a cheap old Motor Home. That come even before the pit and is commonly used to pull the pit..or the trailer with the ECB on it etc.  That solve the place to sleep problemo nicely. 

bigwheel


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 21, 2007)

The Toy Box Trailer sure works well
Except for Californias idea of 55 MPH if your towing


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Cab of my truck.

Don't get comfortable.
 :!:


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 21, 2007)

I use a cot inside my car garage tent. 

It works or between two chairs for little naps. Also I wear my sunglasses at night so people don't know if I am sleeping or just sitting there.


----------

